# Group of Under Security Check



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi 

I am from HR country. One of my friend got his visa with out any security check, he was also from HR country . But Now i am under security check . 

Please those who are in under security check, share your status here.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Security check - Stuck with security check. But all HR people are not suffering with security check. I think its depend on the mode of CO or what is the criteria ? When will my result come. One of my batch mate got his visa with out any security check. He has applied on 22 aug 2010 , co assigned 12.05.2011 and got visa on 31.05.2011. I have applied on 29 sep 2010 , co assigned 08.06.2011 and co informed that my application is now under security check and itz may take several months.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from HR country. One of my friend got his visa with out any security check, he was also from HR country . But Now i am under security check .
> 
> Please those who are in under security check, share your status here.


What does that entail, security check? What do they do differently besides check documents?


----------



## FrozenDessert (Jun 19, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Security check - Stuck with security check. But all HR people are not suffering with security check. I think its depend on the mode of CO or what is the criteria ? When will my result come. One of my batch mate got his visa with out any security check. He has applied on 22 aug 2010 , co assigned 12.05.2011 and got visa on 31.05.2011. I have applied on 29 sep 2010 , co assigned 08.06.2011 and co informed that my application is now under security check and itz may take several months.


Could you please take a look at your Form 80 and Form 1221 and tell me exactly which fields differ from your friend (other than the obvious ones like name, date of birth, passport no. etc.). What I am looking for is whether you friend filled (in Form 80) the name of some relative/friend in Australia for example, or provided an Australian telephone number for contact, whether he has been outside Bangladesh or not and how these things differ from yourself. This information could help us shed some light on this mystery.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

FrozenDessert said:


> Could you please take a look at your Form 80 and Form 1221 and tell me exactly which fields differ from your friend (other than the obvious ones like name, date of birth, passport no. etc.). What I am looking for is whether you friend filled (in Form 80) the name of some relative/friend in Australia for example, or provided an Australian telephone number for contact, whether he has been outside Bangladesh or not and how these things differ from yourself. This information could help us shed some light on this mystery.


My friend Details 

date of applied : 22 th august 2010
CO assigned : 12th May 2011
grant : 31th May 2011
Profession : Civil Engineer (stay at Bangladesh)
Sponsored by: Brother, Melbourne

My details
date of applied : 29 th sep 2010
CO assigned : 08th June 2011
Status ; Under security check
Profession ; Mechanical Engineer
Sponsored by : Sister, Queensland


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Job verification done by over phone or physical visit , Then in online status for specific work experience " required "turn to "met". But what is done by security check by external agency. 

Those who are suffering from security check by external agency what they face as a part of security check. 

what they check for security ?


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Job verification done by over phone or physical visit , Then in online status for specific work experience " required "turn to "met". But what is done by security check by external agency.
> 
> Those who are suffering from security check by external agency what they face as a part of security check.
> 
> what they check for security ?


Hi 

I m also from HR..My CO allocated on 25th May..now status is security check..

rgds

dsn


----------



## alfiat (May 15, 2011)

Are security subjected on applicants from HR countries only?

Or do they do random screening of applicants from both LR and HR countries?


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

alfiat said:


> Are security subjected on applicants from HR countries only?
> 
> Or do they do random screening of applicants from both LR and HR countries?


Just click on the link and read about security check from a blog

Australian Immigration Consultants, Specialized in Skilled immigration: Australian Immigration: Internal/External checks


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

My agent forwarded me the CO email that my application sent for security checks 21 June 2011 which will take up to 18 months.. So shocked and sad... What to do...


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Abdelrahman said:


> My agent forwarded me the CO email that my application sent for security checks 21 June 2011 which will take up to 18 months.. So shocked and sad... What to do...


I am in the same condition , My agent also informed me that my application is under security check and it would take several months according to the voice of my CO. 

in ur online status which are shows still required or received ?


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> I am in the same condition , My agent also informed me that my application is under security check and it would take several months according to the voice of my CO.
> 
> in ur online status which are shows still required or received ?


It is showing health requirements outstanding because I did the medics before he requests them and not guaranteeing to get the positive security checks before 12 months...

hope to get the reply from 3rd agency quickly not after a year


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Abdelrahman said:


> It is showing health requirements outstanding because I did the medics before he requests them and not guaranteeing to get the positive security checks before 12 months...
> 
> hope to get the reply from 3rd agency quickly not after a year


Only Allah Knows when will it come. But I hope and pray that Inshallah you will get it within 6 month


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Only Allah Knows when will it come. But I hope and pray that Inshallah you will get it within 6 month


I will pray for u to get it quickly but please pray for me to get the visa before the 6 MONTHS pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Abdelrahman said:


> I will pray for u to get it quickly but please pray for me to get the visa before the 6 MONTHS pleeeeeeeeease


Any update from any body . Iz there any one have finished security check and get the grant letter.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Any update from any body . Iz there any one have finished security check and get the grant letter.


Iz there any update about security check ?


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Iz there any update about security check ?


I asked my CO ,,she replied that my internal security checks are over n now external security checks are under process(job verification and security)


dsn:ranger:


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

dsn said:


> I asked my CO ,,she replied that my internal security checks are over n now external security checks are under process(job verification and security)
> 
> 
> dsn:ranger:


Good news,,,

But what is the difference between internal and external checks?

Same delay and time consuming with temper consumption 

Any way,

Good luck...


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

I Applied for VE 176 SMP in Nov 2010 but got CO in March 2011 while i am from HR country. April 2011 came to know from CO my case has been sent for security check, it might take 6 months. Till now no further update received.  . Now processing time for 176 is increased to 24 months and i am not sure about the 6 months security check time line , might be now thay will take 12-18 months for security checks.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

dsn said:


> I asked my CO ,,she replied that my internal security checks are over n now external security checks are under process(job verification and security)
> 
> 
> dsn:ranger:


In ur online status What write for Specific work experience ? iz it met or required ?

If it met i think ur case will go for security check by external agency. In fact I am not sure but I am guessing that now a days security check may take on an average maximum for 6 month .

Best wishes and May Allah makes ur dream true.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> I Applied for VE 176 SMP in Nov 2010 but got CO in March 2011 while i am from HR country. April 2011 came to know from CO my case has been sent for security check, it might take 6 months. Till now no further update received.  . Now processing time for 176 is increased to 24 months and i am not sure about the 6 months security check time line , might be now thay will take 12-18 months for security checks.


Inshallah you will get ur good news around October or November 2011. Yes, My agent also said not to disturb CO about update of my case during the period of security check. Caz CO does not know anything about update of security check. So itz better not to disturb her.


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> Inshallah you will get ur good news around October or November 2011. Yes, My agent also said not to disturb CO about update of my case during the period of security check. Caz CO does not know anything about update of security check. So itz better not to disturb her.


You are right, one week back my agent called me and was asking for my current office address and my management contact detail. On my query he told me DIAC is asking for all these as they have received mail from DIAC.

Inshallah , I am also hoping the same October - November for good news.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

i HOPE GUYS ALL OF YOU GET RID OF THIS HEADACHE AND PASS...

GOOD LUCK ALL.

PLEASE KEEP US POSTED FOR ANY UPDATE OR TIME LINE OF SECURITY CHECKS...

THANKS.

ABDELRAHMAN


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Guys

Any update ?


Those who got CO in 2010 and gone through the security check , may be they are now at the end. Caz most of them got the mail from CO to resubmit the PCC and medical.



Australian government has signed with Malaysia to send boat arrivals back to Malaysia. 

May be it will reduce the pressure of ASIO as refugee queues are capped with no unauthorized arrivals. So it might benefit us. 

Best of luck to every one.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Any update ?
> 
> ...


Hi 

I am same as u waiting any update but I don't know why my CO said it will take up to 18 months from June 2011 if it is that close...I hope it is true...

Actually I moved from my home to other and didn't stop my life on it.

I contiued normally and I am applying for new jobs as usual.

Good luck to all.

Abdelrahman.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Abdelrahman said:


> Hi
> 
> I am same as u waiting any update but I don't know why my CO said it will take up to 18 months from June 2011 if it is that close...I hope it is true...
> 
> ...



Yes , Abdelrahman I am also waiting for update. CO told u that - the maximum time that is 18 th from the date of lodgment or from June 2011 ? 

I asked my agent to know about my status. The agent told me not to disturb CO about the progress of security check. Caz CO doesn't know any thing about the time frame or limit of security check. 

Best of luck.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

*No way to check the status of security check*



hellorajshahi said:


> Yes , Abdelrahman I am also waiting for update. CO told u that - the maximum time that is 18 th from the date of lodgment or from June 2011 ?
> 
> I asked my agent to know about my status. The agent told me not to disturb CO about the progress of security check. Caz CO doesn't know any thing about the time frame or limit of security check.
> 
> Best of luck.


If you want to know the over all status of your application , u can check it by giving TRN number, if you want to know the status of your health report u can mail to HOC, then they will give you an authentic and appropriate reply. BUT IZ THERE ANY WAY -SO THAT YOU CAN CHECK THE STATUS OF YOUR SECURITY CHECK.

HOW LONG HAVE TO WAIT ?


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope not more than two months but my officer said up to 18 months !


----------



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone has any idea on how long this "security check" can take practically though CO is replying as 18 months?

Any one of you who have got the grant letter after completing this rigorous security check.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

nav179 said:


> Does anyone has any idea on how long this "security check" can take practically though CO is replying as 18 months?
> 
> Any one of you who have got the grant letter after completing this rigorous security check.


Basically Itz vary case to case. But the security check for Indian is faster than other HR country. 

When is ur CO allocated ? Iz he or she told u that ur case is now under security check by external agency. 

Wish u best of luck.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Abdelrahman said:


> Hope not more than two months but my officer said up to 18 months ![/QUOT
> 
> If itz take four month then u will get the result on October. If itz six month then u have to wait till December.
> 
> May Allah gives u a prompt grant letter.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

Inshallah we get sooner. My advice to all is to keep going with their life and forget it for a while... 

Good luck friends !


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Dear All, Six month back my case was sent for security checks and that time CO wrote, external check might take up to 6 months, and now my agent have received a mail from CO against PLE and he is saying your security check may take many months so it is is advised not to do the medical at this stage  . . . Any idea how much time more these security checks can take ??? This long wait is really frustrating  

Thanks in advance . . ..


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> Dear All, Six month back my case was sent for security checks and that time CO wrote, external check might take up to 6 months, and now my agent have received a mail from CO against PLE and he is saying your security check may take many months so it is is advised not to do the medical at this stage  . . . Any idea how much time more these security checks can take ??? This long wait is really frustrating
> 
> Thanks in advance . . ..


Dear

Itz really frustrating............ , Why itz vary case to case. Iz not the same procedure for all ? Two person from same country (HR) , same location and same group of profession, but one person get his visa without any frustrating wait of security check.


----------



## RoyallyUpset (Aug 13, 2011)

I would like to add a few points to this discussion. I don't know how many of you noted, but on and just before June 30, 2011 ALMOST ALL Pakistani applicants languishing in external checks got visas. Some had applied way back in 2009!!!! The interesting thing to note is that DIAC had set June 30, 2011 as the date before which all applications lodged before July 2010 shall be finalized. And it seems quite auto-magically the Pakistani applicants languishing in external checks got pre-grant letters around this time. This may be a coincidence, but with a very high probability it seems to put ASIO in a very bad light. I mean just look at the number of cases that got resolved around this time:

1. aqswdefr.

2. uroojs.

3. shafaqat309.

4. A friend of mine who's not on this forum and had applied April 2009.

5. There are 4 or 5 users on this very forum who got their visas.

That's around 8 or 9 people whom WE know. What could be the cause for this? What else other than the fact that ASIO just keeps sitting on people's cases and when DIAC pressurizes them, they just 'expedite' them through. What kind of checks are these which get finalized in MASS DROVES???? To me, they are nothing but a joke whose aim seems to be to MAXIMIZE the time it takes for people's cases to get finalized.

If history is any guide, we can expect the same to be our case. DIAC's current timelines say 175 gets processed within 18 months and 176 SS gets processed within 24 months. So admalik can safely expect this to extend till Nov 2012 EXCEPT IF DIAC reduces their timeline. They have been known to do so too. So for example, just recently, the timeline for 175 was 18 - 24 months but it has now been shortened to 18 months fixed.

There is a user on this forum named rackspace and another named phprocker. Both guys applied in June 2010. I can say with 99.99% surety that both of them will get the pre-grant letter around Dec 2011 because thats when 18 months will be up for them.

A *thoroughly disgusting* state of affairs if you ask me. DOH!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

If your application is more than 12 months old and you believe you are stuck in external checks, you can make a complaint to the IGIS which may follow up on your case and see if the process is being held up due to an error. Do read the information at this link:

Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

I myself am planning to lodge this complaint if (Allah forbid) my application isn't finalized by Jan 13 2012.


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Many Thanks to RoyallyUpset and leptokurtic for sharing such a useful info. 
I wish i could get reply before this 12 months time limit.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

RoyallyUpset said:


> There is a user on this forum named rackspace and another named phprocker. Both guys applied in June 2010. I can say with 99.99% surety that both of them will get the pre-grant letter around Dec 2011 because thats when 18 months will be up for them.


I would be extremely lucky if I get grant till December. Rather I think I would be lucky if I get grant till July of next year. Until a day before yesterday, I was stuck at specific work experience verification for last 2months. Then I called DIAC and operator said she will send a mail to CO, and after a day my online status was showing specific work experience as MET. Considering this level of performance, and speed by which they do security checks, I am quite sure that I would have to wait for a year more.




RoyallyUpset said:


> A *thoroughly disgusting* state of affairs if you ask me. DOH!!!!


Totally agree. After taking huge fee, DIAC must provide better, fair and more transparent service. For example, it should be DIAC's responsibility to provide monthly updates to every applicant about their current application status.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

rackspace said:


> Totally agree. After taking huge fee, DIAC must provide better, fair and more transparent service. For example, it should be DIAC's responsibility to provide monthly updates to every applicant about their current application status.


Actually this delay is not DIAC's fault but rather ASIO's fault. Regarding updates, I think there really is no update to provide. Each month you would be getting the same email saying your case is under external checks  The thing with updating specific experience happened because case officer checks your application at a regular interval and if there is any progress he updates the same in the online system. You probably called before his next scheduled 'look' at your case and the operator's email caused him to take a look earlier. Let us all pray in the Holy month of Ramadan that IGIS's new policies will make ASIO work more efficiently and we will all get grants quickly without any troubles at all. Amen. This is a request to all Muslim brothers on this thread.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> Actually this delay is not DIAC's fault but rather ASIO's fault. Regarding updates, I think there really is no update to provide. Each month you would be getting the same email saying your case is under external checks  The thing with updating specific experience happened because case officer checks your application at a regular interval and if there is any progress he updates the same in the online system. You probably called before his next scheduled 'look' at your case and the operator's email caused him to take a look earlier. Let us all pray in the Holy month of Ramadan that IGIS's new policies will make ASIO work more efficiently and we will all get grants quickly without any troubles at all. Amen. This is a request to all Muslim brothers on this thread.


When they are being more transparent as I said, they will have many different kind of updates to provide. Like whether its stuck with verification of documents you have provided or whether they have forwarded it to ASIO or your CO is on leave (this has been the known case). And this system can be automated, no one needs to do manual work. 

No, I did not call DIAC before next scheduled review of my application. I called after 2 months. There has to be multiple or atleast 2 reviews of my application done before my call.

And lastly, I dont care if its ASIO is the one who is delaying application and not DIAC. (DIAC itself is very slow at certain things.) My interface is DIAC. I paid them. I need result from THEM. If they are having problems with other departments, its their headache to resolve them and provide promised level of service to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

rackspace said:


> When they are being more transparent as I said, they will have many different kind of updates to provide. Like whether its stuck with verification of documents you have provided or whether they have forwarded it to ASIO or your CO is on leave (this has been the known case). And this system can be automated, no one needs to do manual work.
> 
> No, I did not call DIAC before next scheduled review of my application. I called after 2 months. There has to be multiple or atleast 2 reviews of my application done before my call.
> 
> And lastly, I dont care if its ASIO is the one who is delaying application and not DIAC. (DIAC itself is very slow at certain things.) My interface is DIAC. I paid them. I need result from THEM. If they are having problems with other departments, its their headache to resolve them and provide promised level of service to me.


What is the date when your experience changed to MET as shown in the system?

DIAC's promised level of service is 18 months from date of lodgement  And that too, for 75% of applications 

The status update for document verification won't make sense for a large number of cases. The regular workflow is: lodge application, pre-assessment phase verifies documents, work experience etc., case officer assigned, provide bits and pieces that are left over like medicals etc., visa assigned. It is only the case of countries such as Pakistan where the status doesn't change to MET EVEN AFTER CO allocation. The percentage of such cases are small, and no one even in the westernized world pays any attention to minor cases. We could just as well blame our own government. If they officially contact the Australian government and take measures to expedite the cases of Pakistani applicants we will also see super fast processing. Unfortunately, if that could happen, atleast I wouldn't want to leave Pakistan anyways...


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I would be extremely lucky if I get grant till December. Rather I think I would be lucky if I get grant till July of next year. Until a day before yesterday, I was stuck at specific work experience verification for last 2months. Then I called DIAC and operator said she will send a mail to CO, and after a day my online status was showing specific work experience as MET. Considering this level of performance, and speed by which they do security checks, I am quite sure that I would have to wait for a year more.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. After taking huge fee, DIAC must provide better, fair and more transparent service. For example, it should be DIAC's responsibility to provide monthly updates to every applicant about their current application status.


Dear

Do they make your job verification by phone or physical visit ?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> Dear
> 
> Do they make your job verification by phone or physical visit ?


I am not sure. I am not working in Pakistan any more. Havent been in touch with previous employers.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> DIAC's promised level of service is 18 months from date of lodgement  And that too, for 75% of applications


I am quite sure that Pakistani applicants will not be the part of this 75%.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

By the way, on online status page, I can still find *work experience* as Required. But *Specific **Work Experience* is already MET. Any body know about this ?


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

rackspace said:


> By the way, on online status page, I can still find *work experience* as Required. But *Specific **Work Experience* is already MET. Any body know about this ?



Most of August, September, October even though November 2010 applicant got their grant letter. But we are stuck with security check. Inshallah Allah will help us.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

*Visa Grant*

"This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)

At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter. 
Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


----------



## Abdelrahman (Mar 16, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> 
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter.
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


Mashallah 

Congratulation  since when you are under security checks ?

Can u plz share your timeline.

Abdelrahman


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> 
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter.
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


WOW. That was quite fast, congrats.


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

rackspace said:


> WOW. That was quite fast, congrats.


Thank u . Inshallah u will also get ur grant letter soon.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> Thank u . Inshallah u will also get ur grant letter soon.


Insha-Allah. But still i have to hope many hurdles like PCC, medical etc ... Grants seems yet so far ..


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> "This Quran guides to the best path, and brings good news to the believers who lead a righteous life, that they hannve deserved a great recompense." (Quran, 17:9)
> 
> At last my security check is over and today I get my grant letter.
> Thanks to all. I am really grateful to all members.


ALLAH Bless you .... Congrats ... Hope for us


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> ALLAH Bless you .... Congrats ... Hope for us


Thank you brother. Thanks a lot. Inshallah ur grant letter will come soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

@Pakistani Applicants - Guys check out the cases of Jadoon and abeersalik at these links:

Jadoon: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

abeersalik: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Both guys have already been granted visas. Look at the super fast external checks done for them. Any thoughts?


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> @Pakistani Applicants - Guys check out the cases of Jadoon and abeersalik at these links:
> 
> Jadoon: BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
> 
> ...


Thats really fast ... How lucky they are . . . I wish we all could get the same kind of response . . . Till now its just a wish as many months already passed and no response . . .


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

Any update or any mail from CO ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

hellorajshahi said:


> Any update or any mail from CO ?


You can be sure we will post here at once if we receive any good news


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

hellorajshahi said:


> Any update or any mail from CO ?


No Reply, No update  I think so i have a raise a complain to IGIS after completing one year of submission. 

I have a Question? Can i directly register my complain while i have agent ?

Your reply will be appreciated . . .


----------



## hellorajshahi (Apr 2, 2011)

mshahzad said:


> No Reply, No update  I think so i have a raise a complain to IGIS after completing one year of submission.
> 
> I have a Question? Can i directly register my complain while i have agent ?
> 
> Your reply will be appreciated . . .


Dear

Read it .

HR applicants where are you now?? - Page 103 - PomsInOz Forum


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
Please update me with this?


----------



## chamak (Jul 25, 2011)

xubeynalym said:


> I have noticed that there are detailed length of security checks. Is this with Pakistani applicants only?
> Please update me with this?


Not sure, but here in Bangladesh also I know people with 176 subclass application, waiting under security check. I myself is now waiting on that too!


----------



## xubeynalym (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.

1) Do I have to submit Form 80 and 1221 for both, Primary (myself) and Secondary (wife) applicants?

2) Evidences which I have already submitted at time of lodgment, do I need to resend it with Form 80 and 1221, or just the ones which were not sent initially?

3) My parents migrated from India to Pakistan without proper documentations. They do have all the necessary documents from their current country, Pakistan but don’t have any documents from their country of origin. We also don’t have evidence to show my mother’s name before her marriage. What shall I do in this case? Do we have to give the info/details of our Parents or evidence is also a mandatory requirement?

4) My wife’s name in her birth certificate is written wrongly and I submitted that at time of lodgment. Now her name in all the documents and evidences is not matching with her birth-certificate. What shall I do?

5) Generally, what evidences shall I provide to my case-officer so that his job on my case becomes easier? I have submitted following so far
Primary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Work & Education letters, ACS letter, IELTS, PP Photographs
Secondary: Passport, Computerized National ID Card, Birth Certificate, Marriage Certificate, PP Photographs

Your reply to my above-mentioned FIVE questions will be of great support.

Thanks 

xubeynalym


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

xubeynalym said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today I got a much awaited email from my case-officer informing that my case has been picked up for further processing and this requires Form 80, Form 1221 and CV/Resume. I have following queries and will need your expert opinions on these.
> 
> ...


1) Yes you have to submit Form 80 and 1221 for both, Primary and Secondary applicants.

2) You don't need to resend it with Form 80 and 1221, send just the ones which were not sent initially.

3) seniors please comment on this. As far as I know, You don't have to send evidence of your parents birth place.

4) This is a complex situation. You should email your CO and ask if he could allow you to send corrected birth certificate. Birth Certificate can be made. 

5. for Employment Claims, you have to send payslips, tax challans, appointment letter, promotion letter, bank statements, Experience letter. By giving these all documents, your CO 'll be satisfied with your employment claims. One thing more you have to submit evidence of English of you and wife as well.


----------

